# Can't use the R5 for agency weddings.. :-(



## BeerBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

I have been using my pair of 5D3 for weddings..(and everything else) and have them set to 1/2 res, which is about 10MP, instead of 22mp for my agency weddings that I shoot. I was even told recently by one client, and by others in the past, that they do not want large High Res files... 12mp Max..! Upon ordering my R5, I would only imagine that they would have included smaller RAW file sizes... but nope... I'm stuck with 45mp RAW files, that take a long time for me to process on my iMac, and for my agency clients to upload, and process on their end.. Nice camera and all... but now, with both of my 5D3 bodies closing in on 300k shutter actuations.. I'll end up blowing 400ish $ on each body to get them ready for next season, unless Canon can make a change that should be a no-brainer.. IMO... Geezus Canon...!! I waited since July 19th to get this into my hands and now I see that I can't shoot a smaller RAZW file..??? I'm mad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2020)

The R5 and R6 has CRAW files, much higher quality than the old SRAW. The R6 sounds like what you need, 11.2 MP.

I'm not aware of any recent DSLR with 12mp raw files. 20 MP is about the lowest and Raw files will be 25 MP. The new Sraw files from R5 and R6 are better quality, the old reduced size raw files were lacking in detail.

R6 File Sizes:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2020)

R5 also has Craw at ~21.9 MP. HEIF files are also generated and are higher quality than JPG.


----------



## Joules (Oct 28, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> I'll end up blowing 400ish $ on each body to get them ready for next season, unless Canon can make a change that should be a no-brainer.


I guess Canon expects clients to own PCs that match the capabilities of their camera equipment. If that is a bottle neck in your workflow, maybe consider upgrading it to use modern cameras, if you are not happy with using HEIF.

A potent ARM based Apple machine may still be taking a while to arrive I believe. And if it does, it will of course be interesting to see if and how much Adobe Software even benefits from the drastic shift in architecture, at least short term.

But aside from Apple, we are seeing many amazing options coming to market for CPU, GPU and storage that will make their way into many workstations. And it seems Canon is anticipating that, and has chosen to drop the reduced resolutions from their new RAW format as being able to deal with higher resolutions becomes the norm.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Oct 28, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> R5 also has Craw at ~21.9 MP. HEIF files are also generated and are higher quality than JPG.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193648


Useful information, but just to avoid confusion that should be 21.9 MB not ‘MP’


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> I have been using my pair of 5D3 for weddings..(and everything else) and have them set to 1/2 res, which is about 10MP, instead of 22mp for my agency weddings that I shoot. I was even told recently by one client, and by others in the past, that they do not want large High Res files... 12mp Max..! Upon ordering my R5, I would only imagine that they would have included smaller RAW file sizes... but nope... I'm stuck with 45mp RAW files, that take a long time for me to process on my iMac, and for my agency clients to upload, and process on their end.. Nice camera and all... but now, with both of my 5D3 bodies closing in on 300k shutter actuations.. I'll end up blowing 400ish $ on each body to get them ready for next season, unless Canon can make a change that should be a no-brainer.. IMO... Geezus Canon...!! I waited since July 19th to get this into my hands and now I see that I can't shoot a smaller RAZW file..??? I'm mad.


Sony have just released the 12.1 Mpx A7IIIs and we were wondering who would want so few Mpx...


----------



## SteveC (Oct 28, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> R5 also has Craw at ~21.9 MP. HEIF files are also generated and are higher quality than JPG.



Please stop conflating megapixels and megabytes--you did this two comments in a row.

I was wondering how a sensor could change its number of megapixels until I realized you were on about file size. Which is not measured in megapixels.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Please stop conflating megapixels and megabytes--you did this two comments in a row.
> 
> I was wondering how a sensor could change its number of megapixels until I realized you were on about file size. Which is not measured in megapixels.


You can change the R5 sensor from 45 to 17 Mpx in RAW by switching to crop mode. The OP can hardly blame Canon for him using a slow iMac - my MacBook Pro belts through the full res R5 files.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 28, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> I have been using my pair of 5D3 for weddings..(and everything else) and have them set to 1/2 res, which is about 10MP, instead of 22mp for my agency weddings that I shoot. I was even told recently by one client, and by others in the past, that they do not want large High Res files... 12mp Max..! Upon ordering my R5, I would only imagine that they would have included smaller RAW file sizes... but nope... I'm stuck with 45mp RAW files, that take a long time for me to process on my iMac, and for my agency clients to upload, and process on their end.. Nice camera and all... but now, with both of my 5D3 bodies closing in on 300k shutter actuations.. I'll end up blowing 400ish $ on each body to get them ready for next season, unless Canon can make a change that should be a no-brainer.. IMO... Geezus Canon...!! I waited since July 19th to get this into my hands and now I see that I can't shoot a smaller RAZW file..??? I'm mad.


Your "agency" makes life hard. Few newer high-end, pro FF bodies are coming in at 20MP for the file sizes they limit you to. 

Sorry to hear you are in a strange pickle, but why in the world are you frustrated with Canon??? Overheating, ok, everybody calls that a "gotcha." But the number of MP on the R5 was never cloaked in anything but transparency.

I would never spend big bucks on a body without reading most of the user-guide first, including specs; "only imagine" is just rolling the dice for mission critical purchases!

Mt. Spokane has common sense advice: R6!


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 28, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> I have been using my pair of 5D3 for weddings..(and everything else) and have them set to 1/2 res, which is about 10MP, instead of 22mp for my agency weddings that I shoot. I was even told recently by one client, and by others in the past, that they do not want large High Res files... 12mp Max..! Upon ordering my R5, I would only imagine that they would have included smaller RAW file sizes... but nope... I'm stuck with 45mp RAW files, that take a long time for me to process on my iMac, and for my agency clients to upload, and process on their end.. Nice camera and all... but now, with both of my 5D3 bodies closing in on 300k shutter actuations.. I'll end up blowing 400ish $ on each body to get them ready for next season, unless Canon can make a change that should be a no-brainer.. IMO... Geezus Canon...!! I waited since July 19th to get this into my hands and now I see that I can't shoot a smaller RAZW file..??? I'm mad.


There are two points, first, why would you buy a camera so unsuitable for the job? The R6 would make far more sense. And two, if you still buy an unsuitable camera for your purposes why not just automatically resize all your images as a preset?

Further, if the client doesn’t need the full. editing headroom just shoot RAW and 10 bit heif’s at the size you do need.


----------

